# Porterhouse's and the fixin's



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

My wifes had fresh ground pepper and kosher salt and mine had Wolfe Rub Bold. We also had zuchini and yellow squash drizzled with EVOO and sprinkled with S&P and garlic rolls.


----------



## Unity (May 5, 2007)

Whatcha got there, Larry, baked sweet potato? 

--John  8) 
(You're reminding me, I've got one more porterhouse in the freezer from a $4.99/lb sale.  [smilie=a_hrm.gif] )


----------



## knine (May 5, 2007)

darn nice Larry.


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

I am drooling on the keyboard. 

Wow!

Great job!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

That is a fine looking steak my man.  Very nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 5, 2007)

Looks awesome as usual Larry..... BUT....

It appears that you didn't follow my directions to the letter. I'll reiterate:
When you put WRB on beef.... POUR IT ON.... don't dust it.  Mmmmm K?  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Whatcha got there, Larry, baked sweet potato?
> 
> --John  8)
> (You're reminding me, I've got one more porterhouse in the freezer from a $4.99/lb sale.  [smilie=a_hrm.gif] )


  John they're on sale again at Giant for $4.99lb, t-bones and porterhouse!  Sale started Friday so it's time to restock!




			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome as usual Larry..... BUT....
> 
> It appears that you didn't follow my directions to the letter. I'll reiterate:
> When you put WRB on beef.... POUR IT ON.... don't dust it.  Mmmmm K?  :roll:



LOL  Actually there's more on it than it looks like.  I put it on and let the meat come to room temp and in the process the WRB started melting.  I normally recoat before grillling but my bottle was empty.  I need to order more!


----------



## JWJR40 (May 6, 2007)

Larry, looks great.  But I have one question.  WHERES MINE?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Larry, looks great.  But I have one question.  WHERES MINE?



John, you make the trip from Millersville to the big city of Bealeton I'll have a steak and some diet coke waiting for you!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Looks great.
I'm trying Wolfe rub for the first time tonight, BTW.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 6, 2007)

Damit boy! That looks fine son. How bout sendin Jb a sample?


----------



## JWJR40 (May 6, 2007)

Big City, you blink and your through it.


----------



## john a (May 7, 2007)

My kind of steak, rare. Nice job Larry.


----------

